# «замачивать» and «подрумянивать»



## Matiu1914

Dear All,

I need your help since I am struggling to translate into Russian a recipe named *«ризотто с белыми грибами»*. For this reason, I would like to know if the following sentences are grammatically correct or not:

1) Сначала я вымыл белые грибы и всыпал их в миску с холодной водой, чтобы они замачивали 10 – 20 минут

Does the verb «замачивать» have the same meaning as the verb “to soak”?

2) Потом я поставил кастрюлю на средний огонь, чтобы лук медленно подрумянивал и не сгорел

Can the verb «подрумянивать» be used as a synonym for the verb “to brown”?

Please, notice that the sentences that I have written do not follow the shown order in the recipe

I am looking forward to hearing your advice


----------



## Vadim K

Сначала я вымыл белые грибы и всыпал *положил* их в миску с холодной водой, чтобы они замачивали*сь* 10 – 20 минут

Потом я поставил кастрюлю на средний огонь, чтобы лук медленно подрумянивал*ся* и не сгорел


----------



## Matiu1914

Vadim K said:


> Сначала я вымыл белые грибы и всыпал *положил* их в миску с холодной водой, чтобы они замачивали*сь* 10 – 20 минут
> 
> Потом я поставил кастрюлю на средний огонь, чтобы лук медленно подрумянивал*ся* и не сгорел


Thank you for the answer. Can you please explain me the reason why you chose "положить" rather than "всыпать" ?


----------



## Vadim K

Matiu1914 said:


> Thank you for the answer. Can you please explain me the reason why you chose "положить" rather than "всыпать"



There are two reasons why I suggested it that way. First, "_всыпать_" is the verb that is very rarely used in modern Russian in the meaning "_засыпать_" or "_насыпать_". And secondly, you can "_всыпать_" peas, rice or other cereals, though it would be better to use "_засыпать_" or "_насыпать_" in that case. But you certainly can't "_всыпать_" mushrooms.


----------



## Matiu1914

Vadim K said:


> There are two reasons why I suggested it that way. First, "_всыпать_" is the verb that is very rarely used in modern Russian in the meaning "_засыпать_" or "_насыпать_". And secondly, you can "_всыпать_" peas, rice or other cereals, though it would be better to use "_засыпать_" or "_насыпать_" in that case. But you certainly can't "_всыпать_" mushrooms.


Thank you. In order to understand better,  do I have to use «на» or «в» after «засыпать» or «насыпать» depending on the contest or on the prefix of the verb ?
For example я насыпал пасту в кастрюлю even though there’s the prefix на ?


----------



## Matiu1914

Vadim K said:


> Сначала я вымыл белые грибы и всыпал *положил* их в миску с холодной водой, чтобы они замачивали*сь* 10 – 20 минут
> 
> Потом я поставил кастрюлю на средний огонь, чтобы лук медленно подрумянивал*ся* и не сгорел


Who do you use the suffix - ся ? Maybe because you are referring to inanimate objects ? Thanks


----------



## Awwal12

Matiu1914 said:


> Who do you use the suffix - ся ?


Замачивать is obligatory transitive (much like many Russian verbs).
Turning it into a reflexive verb allows intrasitive (medial) usage - which in this case is actually difficult to separate from the passive usage of reflexive verbs (are mushrooms soaking or being soaked? Hard to tell).


Matiu1914 said:


> In order to understand better, do I have to use «на» or «в» after «засыпать» or «насыпать» depending on the contest or on the prefix of the verb ?


The verbs just have subtle semantic differences.
The root -сып- basically refers to numerous solid particles falling (mushrooms should qualify if they're cut in small pieces, or are numerous and roundish, or are so numerous that their shape becomes entirely irrelevant).
Всы́пать (in the lieral meaning) indeed demands "во что-л." (particularly stressing the point of destination).
Насы́пать is used more freely, but, on the other hand, usually implies some form of  dosage.
Засы́пать (with the substance as the direct object; there are other meanings, with other government models) stresses that all the specified volume was put entirely into something.
Вы́сыпать implies that you emptied the original vessel in process (curiously, вы́сыпаться doesn't).


----------



## Matiu1914

Awwal12 said:


> Замачивать is obligatory transitive (much like many Russian verbs).
> Turning it into a reflexive verb allows intrasitive (medial) usage - which in this case is actually difficult to separate from the passive usage of reflexive verbs (are mushrooms soaking or being soaked? Hard to tell).
> 
> The verbs just have subtle semantic differences.
> The root -сып- basically refers to numerous solid particles falling (mushrooms should qualify if they're cut in small pieces, or are numerous and roundish, or are so numerous that their shape becomes entirely irrelevant).
> Всы́пать (in the lieral meaning) indeed demands "во что-л." (particularly stressing the point of destination).
> Насы́пать is used more freely, but, on the other hand, usually implies some form of  dosage.
> Засы́пать (with the substance as the direct object; there are other meanings, with other government models) stresses that all the specified volume was put entirely into something.
> Вы́сыпать implies that you emptied the original vessel in process (curiously, вы́сыпаться doesn't).


Thank you. To sum up, is this sentence «Сначала я вымыл белые грибы и всыпал их в миску с холодной водой, чтобы лук медленно подрумянивался и не сгорел» grammatically correct, am I right ?


----------



## Maroseika

Matiu1914 said:


> Thank you. To sum up, is this sentence «Сначала я вымыл белые грибы и всыпал их в миску с холодной водой, чтобы лук медленно подрумянивался и не сгорел» grammatically correct, am I right


Yes, it's quite correct.


----------



## Şafak

I wouldn't use "подрумянивался".

Сначала я вымыл белые грибы и *высыпал/положил *их в миску *в кастрюлю *с холодной водой, чтобы они замачивали*СЬ* (десять - двадцать минут). Потом я поставил кастрюлю на средний огонь, чтобы лук медленно *подрумянился *и не сгорел _(this is an example of tautology in my book)._

Mi piace che gli italiani leggano le ricette italiane in russo.


----------



## Matiu1914

Şafak said:


> I wouldn't use "подрумянивался".
> 
> Сначала я вымыл белые грибы и *высыпал/положил *их в миску *в кастрюлю *с холодной водой, чтобы они замачивали*СЬ* (десять - двадцать минут). Потом я поставил кастрюлю на средний огонь, чтобы лук медленно *подрумянился *и не сгорел _(this is an example of Tautology in my book)._
> 
> Mi piace che gli italiani leggano le ricette italiane in russo.


Thank you for your advice. May I ask you the reason why you chose to use the perfective verb "подрумяниться rather than the imperfective one ? (in this case I would like to stress the process of the action rather than the result since I am using медленно) 
I'm looking forward to hearing your advice.


----------



## Şafak

Because I want to stress the result that the onion got fried on a low flame. I don't see any reason to stress the process.


----------



## Matiu1914

Şafak said:


> Because I want to stress the result that the onion got fried on a low flame. I don't see any reason to stress the process.


So doesn't "медленно" necessarily refer to the process but it can be used both with imperfective and perfective verbs depending on the context, right ?


----------



## Şafak

For me, "медленно" doesn't affect what verb to use.  "Медленно подрумянивался" suona molto forzato.


----------



## Matiu1914

Şafak said:


> For me, "медленно" doesn't affect what verb to use.  "Медленно подрумянивался" suona molto forzato.


I'll follow your advice. Thank you so much


----------



## Şafak

_Сначала я вымыл белые грибы и положил их в миску с холодной водой, чтобы они замачивались 10 – 20 минут. *Пока */ за то время белые грибы *они* замачивались, я нарезал лук кубиками и в*Ы*сыпал его в кастрюлю c маслом. Потом я поставил кастрюлю на средний огонь, чтобы лук медленно подрумянился и не сгорел.

Во-вторых я *налил *воду в другую кастрюлю, я добавил *туда *два *кубика бульона* и поставил её на огонь. После того как лук стал слегка подрумяненным *подрумянился*, я нарезал белые грибы и положил *их *в кастрюлю, потом я добавил немного *сливок *сливки и я всё варил 10 минут. После этого я всыпал добавил рис в кастрюлю и варил *его *10 минут. *Пока* / за то время *рис варился*, я влил / добавил немного *белого вина *и мясной бульон в кастрюлю. В конце_* Потом я все держал на огне еще 10 минут.*

Your attempt was very good. There were a couple of mistakes and the wording sometimes was odd. I found the last sentence a bit weird so I simply rewrote the whole thing.

Your mistakes I've highlighted in read.

Сначала я вымыл белые грибы и положил их в миску с холодной водой, чтобы они замачивались 10 – 20 минут. Пока / *за то время *белые грибы замачивались, я нарезал лук кубиками и *всыпал *его в кастрюлю c маслом. Потом я поставил кастрюлю на средний огонь, чтобы лук медленно подрумянился и не сгорел.

Во-вторых я *влил *воду в другую кастрюлю, я добавил два бульонного кубика и поставил её на огонь. После того как лук стал слегка подрумяненным, я нарезал белые грибы и их положил в кастрюлю, потом я добавил немного *сливки *и я всё варил 10 минут. После этого, я всыпал рис в кастрюлю и его варил 10 минут. *Пока / за то время рис варил*, я влил / добавил немного *белое вино* и мясной бульон в кастрюлю. В конце я варил ещё 10 минут.


----------



## Matiu1914

Şafak said:


> _Сначала я вымыл белые грибы и положил их в миску с холодной водой, чтобы они замачивались 10 – 20 минут. *Пока */ за то время белые грибы *они* замачивались, я нарезал лук кубиками и в*Ы*сыпал его в кастрюлю c маслом. Потом я поставил кастрюлю на средний огонь, чтобы лук медленно подрумянился и не сгорел.
> 
> Во-вторых я *налил *воду в другую кастрюлю, я добавил *туда *два *кубика бульона* и поставил её на огонь. После того как лук стал слегка подрумяненным *подрумянился*, я нарезал белые грибы и положил *их *в кастрюлю, потом я добавил немного *сливок *сливки и я всё варил 10 минут. После этого я всыпал добавил рис в кастрюлю и варил *его *10 минут. *Пока* / за то время *рис варился*, я влил / добавил немного *белого вина *и мясной бульон в кастрюлю. В конце_* Потом я все держал на огне еще 10 минут.*
> 
> Your attempt was very good. There were a couple of mistakes and the wording sometimes was odd. I found the last sentence a bit weird so I simply rewrote the whole thing.
> 
> Your mistakes I've highlighted in read.
> 
> Сначала я вымыл белые грибы и положил их в миску с холодной водой, чтобы они замачивались 10 – 20 минут. Пока / *за то время *белые грибы замачивались, я нарезал лук кубиками и *всыпал *его в кастрюлю c маслом. Потом я поставил кастрюлю на средний огонь, чтобы лук медленно подрумянился и не сгорел.
> 
> Во-вторых я *влил *воду в другую кастрюлю, я добавил два бульонного кубика и поставил её на огонь. После того как лук стал слегка подрумяненным, я нарезал белые грибы и их положил в кастрюлю, потом я добавил немного *сливки *и я всё варил 10 минут. После этого, я всыпал рис в кастрюлю и его варил 10 минут. *Пока / за то время рис варил*, я влил / добавил немного *белое вино* и мясной бульон в кастрюлю. В конце я варил ещё 10 минут.


Thank you so much for your corrections


----------



## Şafak

You’re welcome. If you have any questions as to my corrections, feel free to ask.


----------



## Matiu1914

Şafak said:


> You’re welcome. If you have any questions as to my corrections, feel free to ask.


Can the following sentence "Потом я всё продолжал варить ещё 10 минут" be used as a synonym for "Потом я всё держал на огне ещё 10 минут"
Thanks in advance


----------



## Maroseika

Matiu1914 said:


> Can the following sentence "Потом я всё продолжал варить ещё 10 минут" be used as a synonym for "Потом я всё держал на огне ещё 10 минут"
> Thanks in advance


Not exactly: варить and держать на огне are not the same. The former means boiling, while the latter is more indefinite and depends on the context.


----------



## Şafak

Maroseika said:


> Not exactly: варить and держать на огне are not the same. The former means boiling, while the latter is more indefinite and depends on the context.


Well, in our context it's obvious what we держим на огне we are boiling.


----------



## Matiu1914

so can I use both of them ? 


Şafak said:


> Well, in our context it's obvious what we держим на огне we are boiling.


----------



## Şafak

I see no problem with both.


----------

